# FS: AllStar 1509 Blank



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a 2nd gen 1509 Allstar Blank for sale. It was cut down at the butt to make the rod 13' when joined together. So overall length of rod is 13'. The butt section was never built, but the tip section was built and stripped and is ready to be rebuilt. Asking $150 for the blank, but make offers and I will entertain them. Thanks


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I am interested in this . . .

How much was the butt cut ?

What is the length of the upper section ?


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Not sure if it was 2" or 1" off the butt section. But the total length when fully seated together is 13'. So if the rod was 13'2" then id say 2" were cutt... ect. Knowing they were usually 13'2" from factory I'd guess 2" but maybe it was 13'1"? dunno. The tip section is 9' total length. Uncut. The original owner did not have the best roof mounted rod racks and so the blank had scratches on the paint. After I stripped it I painted it with 3 coats of Krylon Fusion Ultra Matte Black, and then two coats of Defthane Polyurethane Satin. It looks good. Here are some pics.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Where are you located in the OBX ? I'm near Raleigh . . . 180 miles inland from Nags Head.

Was the blank damaged or only minor, surface scratches in the original finish ?


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Only minor surface scratches. His rod rack was a piece of crap and left scuffs on the blank all in one spot where it sat. If it was too damaged I wouldn't have bought it or taken the time to get it ready for wrapping. I am located in Manteo. I might be passing through that area in two weeks on the way to Asheville.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Introfiant said:


> Only minor surface scratches. His rod rack was a piece of crap and left scuffs on the blank all in one spot where it sat. If it was too damaged I wouldn't have bought it or taken the time to get it ready for wrapping. I am located in Manteo. I might be passing through that area in two weeks on the way to Asheville.



That would be great . . . Now, all we have to do is settle on price!

I'll make an initial offer of $100 . . .


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Can't do $100 on it. sorry. Thank you for the offer tho.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Introfiant said:


> Can't do $100 on it. sorry. Thank you for the offer tho.


OK . . . Let me get back to you.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sold !!!


----------

